# A public service announcement



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A Public Service Announcement:
Rifle Deer season opened yesterday in southwest Wyoming. 73.5% of the Utah males between 19 and 40 years old have saddled up their ATV thingies and are in hot pursuit of the last dozen or so bucks left here.


That being said:

Evanston ran out of diesel fuel, 85-octane gas, Bud Light, and Mountain Dew at 1300 hrs today.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

WHAT!! No mountain dew?:shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How would the great State of Wyoming survived without Utah?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O--_O--_O--_O-

I always hit Evanston for cheap cigarettes. But gotta hit a Utah liquor store for moonshine. Love moonshine.

Course, if it wasn't for Utah, Evanston would have dried into dust and be left to the sheepherders years ago, oil withstanding.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> How would the great State of Wyoming survived without Utah?


Ah, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee...we all love you guys.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> -_O--_O--_O--_O-
> 
> I always hit Evanston for cheap cigarettes. But gotta hit a Utah liquor store for moonshine. Love moonshine.
> 
> Course, if it wasn't for Utah, Evanston would have dried into dust and be left to the sheepherders years ago, oil withstanding.


No moonshine??? I'll work on it.

.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up goob! I'll stock up on goodies and bring extra gas from Utah on my way. Perfect time to fish Wyoming..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Midnight Moon, Junior Johnson's recipes, please.

Funny, but ever since I was a kid, Wyoming was the place for "sin". I like sin. Always did.

When I was a teenager, it was firecrackers and M-80s. Shooting bottle rockets at the train while camping on the Bear...priceless

When I was a resident, it was big fish from the Bear.

Now I'm an old man, it's liquor, big fish from the Bear and firecrackers.

My grand kids seem to like me. Don't know if it's the fish, the firecrackers or the fact that I'm always happy. Waddaya think?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Midnight Moon, Junior Johnson's recipes, please.
> 
> Funny, but ever since I was a kid, Wyoming was the place for "sin". I like sin. Always did.
> 
> ...


Grandpas are ugly, crabby and stinky. Only two things like Grandpas: Grandkids and dogs.

Bear? fish? big? I don't know what you're talking about. ;-)


----------

